# Lola is positive for RMSF



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Test is definitely positive for RMSF the titer number is 1-100. Spoke to vet this morning they still think the tremors are related to white shakers. Vet is saying that lola might have been positive for RMSF for a while now and that the symptoms were exacerbated by the white shakers compromising her immune system. They did test for Lyme and the test was negative. I also asked about the possibility of her getting RMSF without getting Lyme and she said it was very possible and seen in many dogs. She said Lola's titers although high she has seen much worse as high as 1-1600. I will continue to do research on RMSF to educate myself. If anyone has any literature on the disease from credible sources please post. 

I'm happy to say Lola ate all her breakfast this morning. She is being very picky but that's ok. She is only eating white fish from my hand lol. She is a little diva even when she isn't feeling well lol. I started the antibiotics last night it's every 24 hrs. For now the plan is to continue both treatments and hope she gets better soon. They have assured me several times that she should be near 100% back to normal by Monday. If this doesn't happen I will seek a second opinion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I said before in the other posting that my 2 had Babesia, but it wasn't (Duhhh) it was Ehrlichiosis (is that English or German spelling?). Anyhow here is a related site which may help:CDC - Symptoms, Diagnosis, and Treatment - Ehrlichiosis


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear Lola is eating :chili::chili: go Lola, you can be as picky as you like. 

Sounds like the vet has a good handle on things to me. The proof will be in the pudding. Just watch and wait I guess.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is also for people but also helpful to read:CDC - Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (RMSF)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Mane!

It sounds like Lola's neurologist is very knowledgeable and has a good treatment plan in place.

I especially love the part about her being 100% by Monday!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is another site I looked at once. Since I just had surgery on my eye I can't read it now but take a look to see if any helpful info:
http://www.cinak.com/editions/articles_eng/lyme_isease_and_co_infections.pdf


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

so glad to hear that Lola is feeling well enough to eat. Thats a good sign!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Mane,

The good thing is this: The antibiotic used to treat RMSF is also used to treat Lyme.

So this isn't to be a broken record - but the Lyme test is junk, and all the other dogs she has had with RMSF and "not Lyme" - there is no way to tell. Both are treated the same.

So I'm glad she is getting treatment, and I hope she continues to improve....and I can bet that her WSDS goes away when it is fully and completely treated.

Please try to get her treated for at least a month without stopping the antibiotic.


I know I seem very adamant about this. But just understand this ruined my life, and hundreds of thousands of others. It's a battle most people cannot come close to comprehending until you are thrown into the depths of it.

The information available to the general public about Lyme & Co-infections are all lies. And I know that is hard to believe and sounds crazy... but it is true. There are over 500,000 people in the US alone with these illnesses that cannot get proper treatment because of that misinformation. We are fighting so hard.

So I'm sorry if I sound passionate.

I held my tongue when Mane first posted and didn't tell her to look harder into TBI. Because I know it seems like I always jump to that. So I didn't.

But I do feel my journey and experience can be invaluable to many.... We say in the Lyme Community that you do not know about Lyme until you know someone with it. I am the person you know with Lyme, even if it is only online. Please use me...

Mane,

Keep doing what you are doing.... I'd recommend reading on ILADS - reading up on their human protocol. Because even though the doses will be much lower, the duration is typically the same. ILADS - Lyme Disease Educational Videos, Lyme Disease Conferences, and LymeTeam

I will put a message out on my Lyme group to see if anyone knows of any NY vets who are Lyme Literate.

But again -- her treatment also covers Lyme. Just fight to get the full month at least.

hugs,
Tori


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mane -- I'm so glad that Lola Pink is eating and that the Vets are hopeful that she will be back to normal soon.

Continuing to send prayers for Lola, hugs for you and attention and kisses for Sasha.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Mane 

This article mentions a NY vet:

Lyme Awareness Event is Informative and Illuminating for People and Pet Care


Another site - better on information than most for pets:

Lyme Disease | CAPC Vet

"The standard treatment for disease caused by _B. burgdorferi _infection in dogs is doxycycline at 10 mg/kg orally every 24 hours for 30 days. Longer courses of treatment may be necessary in some dogs, particularly those with nephropathy."

This is a helpful map - though remember it is by IDEXX which does the mainstream veterinary tick tests -- so this is only what they get back as positives: Map of ticks and diseases ? dogs and ticks

This is a good article by a natural vet:

Lyme Disease in Dogs

Another with good information (not a vet) - she stresses 8 weeks of treatment which would be closer to ILADS treatment standards for an acute infection (new).... Also great information on diet, etc:

Tick-Borne Disease FAQ

Hope these help, will post more as I find them. Hard to find good ones for people, harder for animals... Try to avoid anything that sites the CDC/IDSA/or other gov organizations as their main sources.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet Lola, you are entitled to be picky, you've had a rough few days. Your mommy is taking great care of you. You continue to feel better.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad she is eating and the prognosis is good!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy that a diagnosis has been made, now she'll be better soon! Very good news!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

I'm feeding her small meals throughout the day because she has to take her meds at different times. I'm happy to say once again she ate everything. She is still only eating out of my hand but that's ok, I mean she is a Spoiled Maltese after all. 

She jumped off the couch which made me nervous but its still a good sign. She barked when my boyfriend got home which she hadn't done in a few days. I would say she is about 30% better which to me is a huge milestone since she seem to be getting worse so quickly. 

Here is a pic of her just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:


S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I'm feeding her small meals throughout the day because she has to take her meds at different times. I'm happy to say once again she ate everything. She is still only eating out of my hand but that's ok, I mean she is a Spoiled Maltese after all.
> 
> She jumped off the couch which made me nervous but its still a good sign. She barked when my boyfriend got home which she hadn't done in a few days. I would say she is about 30% better which to me is a huge milestone since she seem to be getting worse so quickly.
> 
> Here is a pic of her just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I'm feeding her small meals throughout the day because she has to take her meds at different times. I'm happy to say once again she ate everything. She is still only eating out of my hand but that's ok, I mean she is a Spoiled Maltese after all.
> 
> She jumped off the couch which made me nervous but its still a good sign. She barked when my boyfriend got home which she hadn't done in a few days. I would say she is about 30% better which to me is a huge milestone since she seem to be getting worse so quickly.
> 
> Here is a pic of her just a few minutes ago.


:chili::chili::chili: What an encouraging update! 30% is a huge improvement quickly!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that posted links. I'm going to check them out!


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

Great news! I'm glad she is feeling better!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I'm feeding her small meals throughout the day because she has to take her meds at different times. I'm happy to say once again she ate everything. She is still only eating out of my hand but that's ok, I mean she is a Spoiled Maltese after all.
> 
> She jumped off the couch which made me nervous but its still a good sign. She barked when my boyfriend got home which she hadn't done in a few days. I would say she is about 30% better which to me is a huge milestone since she seem to be getting worse so quickly.
> 
> Here is a pic of her just a few minutes ago.


So glad to hear she's better! Looks like she's catching up on Spoiled Maltese too!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

This is what I was waiting for all day!!! :chili::chili::chili: Maybe the Vets are right, she will be herself MONDAY! OMG 30% is moving in right direction, fantastic news. She looks good Mane.










I love her little face over SM...Sweetness and Tessa...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - I know I texted you before but had to go back and see this photo on my computer rather than cell phone. :wub::wub::wub: If she feels just a smidgen of how cute she looks, she's really working on getting better. Love her checking on her aunties and cousins on SM. :chili: So glad she's eaten, even if it's just little meals and that she's headed in the right direction.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lola looks so cute and alert. So happy she is getting better and eating. You can't ask for more than that right now. Thanks for the updates. Continued prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Woo Hoo! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033: There is no news like good news!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!!! 30% is a lot. Keep it up gorgeous little Lola. What a lovely shot of her :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

:chili::chili: YAY Lola!! Thrilled to hear she's doing so much better, Mane!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Such good news..prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooooo happy to see she's feeling better!:chili: She looks so darned sweet in that photo!:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on Lola this morning. Hope she had a good night!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy Lola is feeling better.
Sending you my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lola looks really good! You are doing a great job with her, Mane!! I am so happy that she is better!:chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What wonderful news!!! :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hoping Lola is doing well this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's our girl doing this morning?:wub:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
Lola is doing much better. She is eating good, had a bowel movement which she hadn't had since Monday. Isn't as unstable on her feet. She is walking around and following me around the house. When I woke her up this morning for breakfast and her prednisone she did some of our rituals like licking my face and putting one front paw up so I can pet her belly. She really hadn't done any of these things since Monday. Things are definitely looking up for us. 

I just wish I knew which medicine is helping or if it is both. But I guess I won't know for now. 

Thank you everyone for your continuous love and prayers. There is no place like SM.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lola is such a sweetie! So glad she is feeling better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty: She's coming back. At this rate I'm so thrilled no matter which medication it is or if it's the combo. It's such a relief when we see their rituals come back after they're sick. :aktion033: Your post just made my weekend so much better. Enjoy! :chili: So that Monday thang may just be true. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great to hear this news today!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am absolutely thrilled :chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili: keep up the progress Lola :tender:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Mane, I hate to get off topic, but I wanted to share an experience I had with not knowing what med is right one.

I was too upset to even post about this, but not long ago Penny suffered a severe case of HIVES, and we don't know what caused them.  We may never know. Her Vet was stumped, her breeder thought ant bite, and the guessing went on. He had never seen them so compact around the head / neck. :w00t: They were awful and all over her neck, head and face. Then they suddenly erupted and that is when it got bad. The Vet treated her for possible insect sting and allergies with antibiotic and predisone. He didn't think it was typical allergies because she has none yet. But I was just like you wondering why 2 meds. I pm'd other wonderful members on SM for their input/advise, because I was afraid to give her the predisone (spell?), but I ended up giving her both of them. And lots of baths with special stinky shampoo. Was a pain, she hates baths. But Vet was right, like a member told me, and she healed nicely. 

I would trust your Vets, look at her now. :thumbsup: Sure other things are possible, but in Lola's case, sounds to me like the Vets were probably ahead of it by dosing both meds. They do this EVERYDAY, and don't always explain the how and whys when they are busy. Maybe she needs both of them to kick start her system. 
*So happy :chili::chili:

*after they erupted, and it scared the blank out of me. this is just one little section of them under her chin.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Wonderful...wonderful news. I did not expect to get so attached to all the fluffs in here....I feel like an Auntie and I don't know anybody here...lol I find myself eagerly looking for pictures of them...updates in how they are doing....loving the funny stories.....thank you so much for sharing!!!
Patty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So glad she is feeling better today:chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Such good news!!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

She is so much better this afternoon. I would say she is about 70% back to normal!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Hoping tomorrow Lola Riot returns!! I can't wait!! Everything that use to upset me is now what I miss the most!!! I miss her bark lol. 

She still really only wants to eat fish! :w00t: I'm suppose to keep her on a bland diet for now. Anybody now what I can feed her that is nutritious and she may enjoy? She doesn't want chicken or eggs. The vet sent my boyfriend home with some A/d can food high in fat but its mainly liver and has corn flour and isolate protein so i don't want to give that too her. the vet and my boyfriend tried to feed her that and she didn't go for it anyways. She is also not chewing much. It seems as if her mouth coordination is still affected the most. Her walking is a lot better and she hasn't had any episodes of tremors today. She's lost a little over half pound and it's really noticeable. I guess when your only 5lbs half a pound is a lot.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mane, such great news!! :chili: 

Maybe you could buy some ground turkey meat and just bake it or boil it. Also, how about baking a sweet potato and giving her a little of that with the meat. I would even throw in a vegetable and mix it all up. Does she eat fresh fruit like a little apple, banana or even a little plain yogurt. It's just great news she is doing better!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So happy, Mane!!! Wonderful news!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Mane, such great news!! :chili:
> 
> Maybe you could buy some ground turkey meat and just bake it or boil it. Also, how about baking a sweet potato and giving her a little of that with the meat. I would even throw in a vegetable and mix it all up. Does she eat fresh fruit like a little apple, banana or even a little plain yogurt. It's just great news she is doing better!


Yea she will usually eat the things you mentioned, but now she is having difficulty eating the food off a plate. I just fed her a small meal and when she tried to eat on her own her hind legs lifted on the floor and she got startled didn't want to eat anymore. So I hand fed her and she ate. So it has to be things I can feed her I will try chicken again or lol I will just give her fish until she gets tired. She's cant chew very well yet. I will talk to neuro and vet tomorrow and ask why this affecting her chewing so much. Other than difficulty chewing she is a lot better and at least has appetite.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> She is so much better this afternoon. I would say she is about 70% back to normal!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> ...


Wow, 70%, you must be over the moon. :chili:I don't know about other foods than the fish or rice, esp if she won't eat chicken. Bless her heart, trying to eat off the plate. Maybe she didn't eat the food at the Vets because she was not home, and so sick. Don't think it would hurt to try a little, since it's only temporary, until she is able to handle her normal food. Just a thought. I bet you do notice a lb with these little ones..


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Wow, 70%, you must be over the moon. :chili:I don't know about other foods than the fish or rice, esp if she won't eat chicken. Bless her heart, trying to eat off the plate. Maybe she didn't eat the food at the Vets because she was not home, and so sick. Don't think it would hurt to try a little, since it's only temporary, until she is able to handle her normal food. Just a thought. I bet you do notice a lb with these little ones..


My BF went out and got her some more FISH. Lol so she was happy! Maybe tomorrow we will try the canned food if she can eat off the plate. It will get really messy if I try to feed her canned food. We shall see what tomorrow brings but im hoping for a full recovery by tomorrow. She has made such a quick turn around. :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If Lola wants fish, let her eat as much fish as she wants! If she wants your boyfriend to meet the boats at the dock, tell him to do it! LOL!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> My BF went out and got her some more FISH. Lol so she was happy! Maybe tomorrow we will try the canned food if she can eat off the plate. It will get really messy if I try to feed her canned food. We shall see what tomorrow brings but im hoping for a full recovery by tomorrow. She has made such a quick turn around. :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


WOW! That was really fast, Mane! You must be over the moon. From all of us being afraid that it was GME, to finding out about the RMSF, and now to have such a fast recovery...wow, you must just be so emotionally exhausted but what a huge relief! :chili:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> If Lola wants fish, let her eat as much fish as she wants! If she wants your boyfriend to meet the boats at the dock, tell him to do it! LOL!


Isn't there a song "whatever Lola wants Lola gets"!! Well this couldn't be more true in her case!!! He would believe me after the scare we had this week it put everything into perspective.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Isn't there a song "whatever Lola wants Lola gets"!! Well this couldn't be more true in her case!!! He would believe me after the scare we had this week it put everything into perspective.


Yes! Perfect!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> WOW! That was really fast, Mane! You must be over the moon. From all of us being afraid that it was GME, to finding out about the RMSF, and now to have such a fast recovery...wow, you must just be so emotionally exhausted but what a huge relief! :chili:


Oh yes this week has been the worse and the best week ever all in one. Emotional roller coaster.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> If Lola wants fish, let her eat as much fish as she wants! If she wants your boyfriend to meet the boats at the dock, tell him to do it! LOL!


I'm with Marj!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

maggieh said:


> I'm with Marj!


Lol alright!! She wins! 

I'm just nervous she will become uninterested in it and I have no back up plan. But I will worry about it when it happens!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*I know ... Another update*

I know I've done many updates today please forgive me but I'm so happy I can't control myself lol. 

My lil patient is doing so well. She was able to lay on her back which poor thing has been trying since yesterday and it caused her to have tremors it was so sad to see her trying so hard to lie on her back but just a little while ago she was able to do it without any tremors. She jumped off the couch when she heard the neighbors in the hallway. My baby is almost back to normal!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I know I've done many updates today please forgive me but I'm so happy I can't control myself lol.
> 
> My lil patient is doing so well. She was able to lay on her back which poor thing has been trying since yesterday and it caused her to have tremors it was so sad to see her trying so hard to lie on her back but just a little while ago she was able to do it without any tremors. She jumped off the couch when she heard the neighbors in the hallway. My baby is almost back to normal!!!!:chili::chili:


Are you apologizing for updating us?? :w00t: Mane!!! 

We love hearing that Lola is doing so well and we're celebrating along with you! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> If Lola wants fish, let her eat as much fish as she wants! If she wants your boyfriend to meet the boats at the dock, tell him to do it! LOL!



Watch out or she'll be asking for caviar!! After all, it come from fish!! So thrilled, Mane. :chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She is so sweet sleeping. Thanks for posting updates. I'll bet Lola is exhausted too.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Mane, I've been out this weekend but am so happy to hear that Lola is doing better!!! Wahoooooo!

A close friend of mine has a Maltese with white shaker dog syndrome- did very well with prednisone and has been tapered down to 5mg every other day with plan to even wean off. She is still a happy malt as ever. I hope Lola will continue to respond well to her treatment! Keep up with the updates 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Are you apologizing for updating us?? :w00t: Mane!!!
> 
> We love hearing that Lola is doing so well and we're celebrating along with you! :chili::aktion033:


Thank you!!! 




Snowbody said:


> Watch out or she'll be asking for caviar!! After all, it come from fish!! So thrilled, Mane. :chili::chili:


I wouldn't be surprised!!



SammieMom said:


> She is so sweet sleeping. Thanks for posting updates. I'll bet Lola is exhausted too.



Yes poor lil one has been through a lot. 




hoaloha said:


> Mane, I've been out this weekend but am so happy to hear that Lola is doing better!!! Wahoooooo!
> 
> A close friend of mine has a Maltese with white shaker dog syndrome- did very well with prednisone and has been tapered down to 5mg every other day with plan to even wean off. She is still a happy malt as ever. I hope Lola will continue to respond well to her treatment! Keep up with the updates
> 
> ...


Do you know how long she was on prednisone? And what the symptoms were or are?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I can go to bed happy now :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very glad to see this update! That precious little fluff looks like she needs a gentle belly rub!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking up on Lola!! Hmm is today a salmon kind of day? How's she doing today, Mane?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wondering how precious Lola is doing. Praying all is well!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Monday update.*

She continues to improve. I just got home from work and she greeted me like she did before she got sick all excited and wanting to play a little fetch. We did about two rounds but her hind legs are still a little off. I just left a message for the regular vet and neurologist. I still wouldn't say she's 100 but she is on her way.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Just checking up on Lola!! Hmm is today a salmon kind of day? How's she doing today, Mane?


Lol on my way home I was thinking what to make her for lunch and dinner. She's on three meals a day because of meds. Sasha is so jealous of that extra meal lola is getting ylol.

My schedule revolves around Lola!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Wondering how precious Lola is doing. Praying all is well!!


Fabulous news! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So happy to see her wanting to play


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am glad to hear she is feeling a whole lot better! Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mane, that is great!! Continued prayers for Lola!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Each photo makes me happier!!! So have you set up your appointment to get the white in your hair dyed from all this, Mane? :HistericalSmiley: I think our fur kids are in collusion with Clairol or L'Oreal. They must get a treat kickback. :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, what a turn around!!!:chili::chili: You and sweet Lola made my day! Just look at her wanting to play...awesome!!!!:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just got to read this thread and I'm so glad that Lola is feeling better...! Wow, what a week you've been through!! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mane -- this is such great news. :chili::chili: Remember that you posted that the neurologist had said that she'd be 100% by Monday (today) and we all wondered how that could be possible as sick as she was. Well, he seems to be pretty "right on". Maybe not 100%, but certainly much, much, much, much better.

Maybe she would like a little Greek Yogurt? Just another suggestion. And, have you tried raising her bowl (like a stand bowl) so that she doesn't have to bend her head over? It might help with her balance.

Look for a little package from UPS tomorrow. Just wanted you, Sasha and Lola Pink to know that I was thinking about you guys.

Will continue with the prayers and sending positive healing energy. I'm sooooooooo happy that Lola is doing so well. :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah! wonderful news and she looks great!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Each photo makes me happier!!! So have you set up your appointment to get the white in your hair dyed from all this, Mane? :HistericalSmiley: I think our fur kids are in collusion with Clairol or L'Oreal. They must get a treat kickback. :w00t:



Lol I'm sure I did get a couple grey hairs this week. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Mane -- this is such great news. :chili::chili: Remember that you posted that the neurologist had said that she'd be 100% by Monday (today) and we all wondered how that could be possible as sick as she was. Well, he seems to be pretty "right on". Maybe not 100%, but certainly much, much, much, much better.
> 
> Maybe she would like a little Greek Yogurt? Just another suggestion. And, have you tried raising her bowl (like a stand bowl) so that she doesn't have to bend her head over? It might help with her balance.
> 
> ...


Yes he really was spot on. I spoke to him a little while ago and he was also very happy that she is doing so well. We have an appointment for a follow up next Monday. 

I tried scramble ago today with her night dose on prednisone and she ate it. I think her appetite has also came back! She doesn't like eating out of bowls ever since she arrived, she actually use to eat only off the floor or my hand finally got her to eat off a dinner plate. Her balance is also much better!!:chili:

Aww Lynn!! You are always so thoughtful! Thank you so much for thinking of us! 

You are superwoman!! 


Little update: spoke to neurologist and he told me he doesn't think her symptoms have anything to do with RMSF because he said if this was affecting her central nervous system it would have came out in here CSF. But he still thinks we should treat both. So for now she will be on both prednisone and doxycycline(28 days). We will have a better idea of how long she will be on prednisone after Mondays follow up appointment. Regular vet said that the titers for RMSF don't have to be repeated but i told her I would feel better doing it. So after a month after she finishes antibiotic we will do the titers. 

She's doing great! It's so wonderful. It's hard to believe the roller coaster we have been on. I'm so glad we are in the up and up. I strongly believe she will be back to normal In no time. Thanks everyone :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Little update: spoke to neurologist and he told me he doesn't think her symptoms have anything to do with RMSF because he said if this was affecting her central nervous system it would have came out in here CSF. But he still thinks we should treat both. So for now she will be on both prednisone and doxycycline(28 days). We will have a better idea of how long she will be on prednisone after Mondays follow up appointment. Regular vet said that the titers for RMSF don't have to be repeated but i told her I would feel better doing it. So after a month after she finishes antibiotic we will do the titers.
> 
> She's doing great! It's so wonderful. It's hard to believe the roller coaster we have been on. I'm so glad we are in the up and up. I strongly believe she will be back to normal In no time. Thanks everyone :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:



Thanks for the update! I'm so happy to read that she's doing better by the hour! I think treating both RMSF and with prednisone is a good approach. My friend's maltese with White Shaker Dog syndrome was diagnosed around when she was ~2 years old (she is almost 5 now) and was on daily high dose of prednisone due to her initial presentation of uncontrollable full body shaking (especially with excitement/stress/etc). She was tapered down to every other day after a month and maintained on that. She just recently got completely off of it. You can still notice a mild tremor with excitement but she still runs and plays like no tomorrow!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Thanks for the update! I'm so happy to read that she's doing better by the hour! I think treating both RMSF and with prednisone is a good approach. My friend's maltese with White Shaker Dog syndrome was diagnosed around when she was ~2 years old (she is almost 5 now) and was on daily high dose of prednisone due to her initial presentation of uncontrollable full body shaking (especially with excitement/stress/etc). She was tapered down to every other day after a month and maintained on that. She just recently got completely off of it. You can still notice a mild tremor with excitement but she still runs and plays like no tomorrow!


I'm glad to hear that your friends malt is doing well and was fully weaned off the medication. I will wait and see what the neurologist recommends. Thanks for sharing your friends doggy story. Makes me optimistic that she will be back to normal.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't brush her hair or teeth in a week!!:w00t: I think tonight is the night.:innocent::blink: she will probably not be very happy.



Napping with her sissy on the couch


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So happy that it was none of the terrible alternatives!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mane, with Eherlichiosis (TBD) one should test (titer again)after 6 months off of the antibiotic therapy (28 days). I don't know if this is also true w/RMSF---but check before you test too early.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> So happy that it was none of the terrible alternatives!



Thank you so much! I was really so worried it was. I'm still glad I got to read about those horrible diseases. We really have to help organizations that are researching them. We need to know more about them. 




edelweiss said:


> Mane, with Eherlichiosis (TBD) one should test (titer again)after 6 months off of the antibiotic therapy (28 days). I don't know if this is also true w/RMSF---but check before you test too early.


I will try and see if I could find any information on the Internet. My vet didn't think it was necessary to run titers at all. I insisted so she said to give it one to two months.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just read that thread. So glad she is almost 100% back to normal.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Just read that thread. So glad she is almost 100% back to normal.


Thank you. Yup my baby made a quick turn around.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking Back And Still Praying.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking to see how little Lola is doing today.


----------

